# substrate



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what is the best substrate for each different type of reptile?

like sand for a bearded dragon

and also which is your favorite and easiest to maintaine and such?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2004)

I use Aspen bedding for snakes.
Before that, I used Care Fresh paper pulp bedding. It was very absorbant, but ugly as hell.

One bedding I avoid completely is cedar shavings (some people use it for their smelly guine pigs). The fumes from the cedar wood will eventually kill a reptile.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

A question that has as infinite a variety of answers as keepers, and opinions....

I personally use a variety of substrates, depending on the snake. I am a fan of aspen, of eco-earth (bed-a-beast), news-print, etc... it varies with the snake, the enclosure, etc....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

aspen for the Iguana
play sand for adult Beardies
Repti-Sand for juvenile Beardies

I used to use bark chips and bed-a-beast, but they have a high risk of introducing mites (that's how my Iggy got them once) so I won't use it anymore.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Boy, this here is a controversial topic.
Aspen is the way to go w/ snakes.
Other than that, the only experience I have is with leopard geckos. I use(d) repti carpet, repti sand, vinyl tile, and paper towels.
It's all opinion, so here's mine-
Paper towels-best way to go w/ hatchlings (especially if you're using a rack and it's out of sight)
Repti -Carpet- not too dangerous (other than hatchlings toes) but I don't like it
Vinyl tile-Real fond of this route, holds heat well, easy to clean, many available to go with your cage deco, and 100% safe
Repti-Sand- Contrarily to many keepers, I don't have a prob w/ this. Many argue the possibility of impaction but I (and many others I know) have never had this problem. I wouldn't use it for hatchlings, just to be extra safe, but I've used it before and will use again until I have a problem with it.

J


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what about an armadillo lizard?

i was thinking of using ether play sand a rocks or my old aquarium sand (not much)

but also i loved eco-earth for my scorps cause it worked great for humidity and burrowing

and for my snake i just use a towel


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> what about an armadillo lizard?
> 
> i was thinking of using ether play sand a rocks or my old aquarium sand (not much)
> 
> ...


 armidillo lizards i would suggest crushed walnut shells
works great and looks good to
i also have a piece of driftwood in there with lots of holes in it that they love


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

for bearded dragons. easiest to maintain is sand. my personaly favorite is outdoor carpet


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Just dont use bed-a-beast that stuff looks great when you first use it but then it dries up and looks nasty and gets in the water and food and just makes a terrible mess.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > what about an armadillo lizard?
> ...


 cool man, guess i will use crushed walnut shells then


----------

